

Apple Acquires AlgoTrim, a Company That Does Mobile Media and Data Compression - ajaxguy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/28/apple-reportedly-acquires-swedish-firm-algotrim-a-company-that-does-mobile-media-and-data-compression/

======
brisance

      The last major news from AlgoTrim came out back in March 2012, when it announced that it would be powering a Photo Album app for Japanese carrier KDDI, via a JPEG processor it created that could improve JPEG processing up to six times vs. traditional LibJPEG standard processing tech used in Android devices. AlgoTrim has been around since 2005, and its flagship product, the Code Compression Library (designed to reduce the size of mobile device firmware) has been in use on mobile devices since 2006.
    

Didn't that Snappycam guy (John Papandriopoulos) do this much better?

~~~
engrenage
How are you comparing the two? Snappycam is great but far from perfect, and we
haven't seen results from AlgoTrim.

------
willvarfar
Is this Scalado?

~~~
lambda_cube
No, they are different companies. Also, Nokia bought Scalado last year:
[http://www.scalado.com/display/en/2012-06-14+Nokia+to+acquir...](http://www.scalado.com/display/en/2012-06-14+Nokia+to+acquire+developers%2C+technologies+and+intellectual+property+for+imaging+from+Scalado)

